# anyone know what kind of pede this is?



## thebugfreak (Jan 29, 2010)

i was surfing the web looking at random centipede pictures when i came across this. i've never seen any centipede this colorful ever before in my life, but unfortunately, the picture didnt have a name. so i was wondering if anyone knew what this pede is called..

http://www.kerrykriger.com/travel/images/papua-new-guinea/Cool-Centipede.JPG


----------



## plo (Jan 29, 2010)

IF its real, I want one, that is so cool looking.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 29, 2010)

No idea.  But...the grouping of ocelli is rather strange(unless that is just debris and the ocelli are absent) as well as the ring furrow & I'm totally confused by the first couple of tergites.  Wish there was more detail.  Everything naturemade in Paupa New Guinea is a hair more stunning :}


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 29, 2010)

I've never seen one like that, pretty awesome and I'm thinking it's real.  If you look into the guy's background that took the pic, to me he doesn't seem like he would photoshop something up like and claim it was real.  He's a biologist, a teacher with a Phd.  I wouldn't clown around like that on a public website, photoshopping animals, but you never know.  I might do it on a forum joking around but I'm too lazy to even do that.  Whatever it is, it has a pling look to it and may not look at all like that when it's older ..some extra guessing from me there.  That light colored tergite is strange too.


----------



## plo (Jan 29, 2010)

The light tergite threw me also, and going by the leaf, it is quite small. The blue color of the rock its on also looks odd for some reason, but who am I to say what is normal or abnormal there...Still its stunning


----------



## thebugfreak (Jan 29, 2010)

i found the site he posted the picture up. he called it the "milne bay centipede" but when i searched that name up in google, i wasent able to find any other photos of that centipede... 

check it out yourself and tell me what you think about it. i dont think he used any photo shop methods or anything along those lines because he has other pictures of bugs/animals he took in papua new guinea. but at least we know where he found the pede. 

http://www.kerrykriger.com/travel/papua-new-guinea.html

the picture is in the beggining of about the last quarter of the page.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool info, thanks.  Fergusson Island is where Milne Bay is, you can type it in at Google Earth and it should take you there.  Pretty cool looking island, looks like hardly any people are there, maybe the volcanoes have something to do with that.  That'd be fun but I hate the idea of traveling these days, what a pain.


----------



## szappan (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd guess it's a _subspinipes_ pling of some sort... it's a real shame Steven's excellent scolopendra site is down, it'd be great to see what species have been reported in that area.

But it's a gorgeous little 'pede!  Thanks for the share!


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 30, 2010)

szappan said:


> ...it'd be great to see what species have been reported in that area.


Quite a bunch of Ethmostigmus (also from the adjoining isles incl. Solomon):
Ethmostigmus granulosus Pocock, 1898.
Ethmostigmus relictus Chamberlin, 1944.
Ethmostigmus rubripes (Brandt, 1840).
Ethmostigmus rugosus Haase, 1887.
Ethmostigmus venenosus (Attems, 1897).
Ethmostigmus waiainus Chamberlin, 1920.

...then Rhysida:
Rhysida carinulata (Haase, 1887).

...and Otostigmus as well:
Otostigmus angusticeps Pocock, 1898.
Otostigmus loriae Silvestri, 1894.
Otostigmus moluccanus Chamberlin, 1914.
Otostigmus multidens Haase, 1887.
Otostigmus orientalis Porat, 1876.
Otostigmus pamuanus Chamberlin, 1920.
Otostigmus proponens Chamberlin, 1920.
Otostigmus punctiventer (Tömösváry, 1885).

..and of course 
Scolopendra metuenda
(Solomon Isl., but that's not so far away).

...oh, and Cormocephalus:
Cormocephalus amphieurys (Kohlrausch, 1878).
Cormocephalus laevipes Pocock, 1891.
Cormocephalus westwoodi (Newport, 1844).

But maybe it's just another subspinipes-colorform.

I don't think it's an Ethmostigmus.
I've only checked the above mentioned genera, so it's surely not a complete list.

It's almost impossible to see whether it has ocelli or not on that pic.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## beetleman (Jan 30, 2010)

wow! awesome,looks like a s.arizonensis w/blue legs,very cool.


----------



## szappan (Jan 31, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Quite a bunch of Ethmostigmus (also from the adjoining isles incl. Solomon):
> Ethmostigmus granulosus Pocock, 1898.
> Ethmostigmus relictus Chamberlin, 1944.
> Ethmostigmus rubripes (Brandt, 1840).
> ...


:worship::worship::worship:


----------

